# Stihl or Husqvarna?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm going to buy a new smaller chainsaw (30-40cc) and I was deciding between the two - Stihl or Husqvarna?.
I know 2 professional woodcutters and each swear by their own (one Stihl one Husqvarna).
The two I'm looking at are the same price, each around $200.
Your thoughts?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> I'm going to buy a new smaller chainsaw (30-40cc) and I was deciding between the two - Stihl or Husqvarna?.
> I know 2 professional woodcutters and each swear by their own (one Stihl one Husqvarna).
> The two I'm looking at are the same price, each around $200.
> Your thoughts?


 
In the lower part of Loiusiana where I live all the tree trimers use Stihl. They say they hold up well. I have had a Shindowa 14" now for 3 years and it has always started by the 2cd to 3rd pull. I use it weekly.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Saw*

I grew up in a Wood Cutting/Milling family. My fathers kin has owned and operated mills in south-eastern TN, since the 1800's. I say that because I was always told to buy the best saw you can afford for the purpose just above or beyond it's intended use! Obviously no one needs a 28" bar for doing basic pruning & trimming but we seriously limit ourself's if we buy a 10-12" and then discover "gee wish I had a 14" bar."

I have never owned a Stihl, but my partner uses them exclusively. I have and have had a number of Huskies and have never had a complaint. I think the best value i've personnally experienced is the Huskie 142 16". I use it for the trimming & dropping of limbs and smaller tree's. I've had 2 in 5 years and I guess-estimate they each have had Min of 125 hours operation (running/cutting) not idling or just at a site. Tractor Supply Co. carries/carried them for $199 and I would not hesitate buying one if I needed! A side note to this is (my partner can not even remotely cut the wood with his $200 Sthil that I can with my Huskie, he doesn't have the HP to cut through the hard stuff not to mention the tuff use such as cutting out tree's in fence lines dirt etc... ! not to mention finding Huskie dealers/parts are much easier to find in my area.) Just my humble opinion. It's alot like Ford vs. Chevy!!


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Hey oscarratm, that's the exact saw (Husqvarna 142) I'm looking at. We've always run Stihls in my family but I've been hearing a ton of stuff about the 142 (*all* very good... not one bad thing). That will probably be my next saw.
Cheers.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

The small Echos have also gained a lot of respect recently among loggers and trimmers. I use all three brands on a regular basis. One thing I really like about the Echo is the air filter is not proprietary. It's a standard pleated hollow cylinder, like used to be found on automobiles, and apparently fits on other manufacturer's engines.

Stihls are good saws. But I have two gripes about them: the air filter clogs too easy, and their on/off/choke switches fail too often.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I been seeing and hearing more about the Echo. But i've heard they're pricey. In any case I am interested in the brand and will be curious to hear how it performs over the long hall!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Which has the closest dealer? That is important to keep in mind if you need service. I have a bunch of Echo tools, but no saw, since they have a dealer close. Echo saws are a little down on power compared to Stihl and Husky but have a 5? year warranty. I also have a Stihl 036 Pro which has been pretty indestructible, and been through many, many Homelites from home depot. They ran like champs until they hit one to many rocks cutting cedar at ground level all day, every day in the Texas Hill country. It is a good idea to buy a small saw now with the new EPA rules coming out in 2010.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

That is a most excellent question jeffreythree, The Stihl dealer is a 1/2 mile away (and they're good)... Damn!
If it wasn't for that I would've got the Husqvarna right off. But that's what keeps me flip-flopp'in. :wallbash:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Flip-flopp'in. Maybe I would be a good politician............. :bangin:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Dolmar is also good if you have a dealer. TexasTimbers got one recently I believe. They seem to make really good smaller chainsaws.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> Flip-flopp'in. Maybe I would be a good politician............. :bangin:


Heres a solution to your dilemma, just buy one of each:yes::yes:


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

We have the the stihl ms280 w/ 18" on it - hasn't given us any problems yet... we've used it for serious cutting and beat it to the ground. We also have an echo cs330 w/12" on it... it's a great saw for limbing and has alot of power. Only gripe is that you have to idle it for awhile before use. Now I can't to get our stihl 440 magnum that we just bought off of ebay:icon_smile:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

My neighbor gave me a Stihl O9A (at least I think that's what it is). I also have an old Homelite 360 which I love. What I like about the Stihl is it's much smaller and lighter than the 360, so I grab it when limbing etc. What I don't like about it is that the chips constantly clog up around the clutch.


----------



## Marauderer (May 22, 2008)

Stihl and Husky are the top two saws available. Flip a coin. Since the Stihl guy is just down the road i would buy the Stihl. i just added a smaller saw to the shop. The old 039 Farm Boss with the 20" bar is a bit heavy for trimming. I got the MS192T with the center controls. I know it is pricey but, it only weighs 6# and with the center controls it is reall easy to one hand it:w00t:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> Dolmar is also good if you have a dealer. TexasTimbers got one recently I believe. They seem to make really good smaller chainsaws.


You're right, I picked up a 5100S last month. It's a screamer. I wanted a 346xp but I chose to buy local since the Husky has it edged only slightly in performance. Very slightly at best. If the Husky is a better saw I'd like to have it because this Dolmar flat out cuts some dang wood in a hurry.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks. I ended up with the Husky 142. Just ran the heck out of it all week. It runs like crazy so far. 
I'll run it a few months and put a little review in.
I found it interesting that this saw was $260 at Lowes... and $199 at Tractor Supply. That's quite a difference! (Tractor Supply even has a local shop contracted for repairs).


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

clarionflyer said:


> . . . .(Tractor Supply even has a local shop contracted for repairs).


Tractor Supply doesn't have them contracted. Neither does Lowe's. Hang with me here I'm tellin' ya this for a good reason. You'll be an informed consumer if you ever have to take your saw in for warranty or tune-up etc. 

The local shop that takes in the warranty work for your Tractor Supply, *and* the Lowe's store whether the Lowe's guy you spoke to knows it or not, is mandated by Husky to take in all the warranty work from the retailers in his region such as TS and Lowe's and anyone else that retails Husky products. And that includes every type of power equipment bearing the Husky sticker.

In general they make zero money when all is said and done on this kind of homeowner grade power equipment warranty work. In some situations they can lose money. They don't like to work on the stuff, but of course the service will be as good or bad as the commitment of the shop owner. So if you ever take your saw in for work, tell the guy straight up you realize Husky (Stihl too; they are all close to the same thing regarding warranty allowances from retails store warranty) that he won't make much on what Husky allows for his warranty labor and I doubt they make a thin dime on parts when you account for everything. Their marginal markup might cover the overhead associated with the warranty work but I doubt it.

This is purely your own decision of course, not trying to tell you how to do business. I mean, warranty work should be free. I agree. But when a local mom and pop shop is forc4ed to take in work which pays little to nothing, I take that into account and I tell my guy I'll kick in a little extra for his trouble. 

I bought a 2 cycle Dolmar weedeater from my local guy a couple summers ago because it was so lightweight and poweful for it's weight. The head went nuts and flew apart and had broken - not repairable - so I took it to him for warranty work. He is not even a Dolmar dealer, but the Dolmar man has been leaving new equipment in his shop for several years just trying to get him to become a dealer. Raymond says "I tell him everytime he leaves chainsaws and stuff here I am not going to get into another warranty trap like I had with Stihl and Husky (he dropped them both over the years) but he leaves all this equipment here everytime he comes by." So when I took my weedeater in I told him I'd make him whole on the labor and he said "Don't worry this Dolmar guy treats me better than Husky and Stihl did combined and I am not even a Dolmar dealer".

Bottom line, when you go in, don't be the average homeowner who brings in a $200 homeowner saw and thinks the guy is going to make anything on the warranty work. What you do is your business, but you'll at least have a clearer picture of what he is up against trying to eek out a living by offering a valuable local service to your community. 

Enjoy your saw. Even most of todays homeowner grade saws are more reliable, powerful, and certainly lighter, than what was available in the pro lines a short decade ago.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey thanks Timbers,
I've been working with this stuff long enough to not even expect any kind of warranty help with a $200 product. I was just excited to know there was someone nearby who could work on it :laughing:!
I've heard the shops take it in the pants on this kind of stuff and now I know why. 
The really, really crazy thing in my situation is the shop who is supposed to work on it is a Stihl dealer  so I fully expect to flip the whole bill for any work (hopefully it'll be out of warranty by then anyways). If I come across a major problem I'll make the drive somewhere else. But they do carry limited parts for the small problems and upkeep... 
Ironically the connection between the Stihl shop and Tractor Supply is the shop also sells Cub/White tractors - same as TS. No wonder the local shops are ticked.
I'm not expecting a smile. Seriously, though; I already take him a ton of work with my other stuff.
Thanks again for the info.


----------

